
Hans Rosling's 200 Countries, 200 Years, 4 Minutes - The Joy of Stats - stretchwithme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jbkSRLYSojo#!
======
tshtf
For those who haven't seen it, his TED Talk is excellent:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_y...](http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_you_ve_ever_seen.html)

~~~
stretchwithme
Thanks!

------
forza
A year or so ago Swedish national television made a documentary about Hans
Rosling. It's is available on youtube with subtitles.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_7howQzatw>

